
Read the FBI’s Damning Case Against the Recently Arrested Nintendo Hacker - mzs
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akwkk5/read-the-fbis-damning-case-against-the-recently-arrested-nintendo-hacker
======
sarcasmatwork
For the lolz right? amirite??

In all seriousness, Kids that have skills should have a proper mentor so they
dont end up like this kid. Touch of narcissism, with no regards for his
actions. Poking the bear is not wise. Sad imho.

